# Mt2



## Foxman101 (Jun 5, 2018)

Hey guys about to start some of Mikes MT2..

What are you guys dosing at ? I think I used to do 500mcg eod then after a week drop to 2x week..

I’ve also used 500mcg daily... and even higher but had stomach issues. 

What you guys think ?


----------



## BigBob (Jun 5, 2018)

I usually start out at 250. I get flushed and naseu if I start out to high. But 500 every other day sounds about right.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman101 (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks man, I may start at 250 then bump up top 500 EOD


----------



## WesleyInman (Jun 6, 2018)

IMO that is very high.  I have seen very good results in myself and my clients, using 1-200iu EOD or even E3d.  Don't you notice additional temporary "moles" or dark pigments all over your body at those dosages?

Plus the flushing and nausea must be intense.  Not to mention non stop erections LOL.


----------



## Foxman101 (Jun 6, 2018)

THe erections are welcomed haha..

I didn’t notice moles etc

But the stomach aches sucked big time


----------



## Foxman101 (Jun 6, 2018)

You mixing with plain bac water correct ? Using 1ml
Or two ?


----------



## RamboStallone (Jun 6, 2018)

That's high bro, I only do 150mcgs twice a week and I'm mostly still maintaining a tan from my vacation in April.


----------



## squatster (Jun 6, 2018)

We have a lot of great posts here on mt2- you may want to check them out.  I think I may start this week my self


----------



## BigBob (Jun 6, 2018)

My freckles and moles are the first to get dark. I'm white as a ghost so I need more usually. But it works well. I was out in the sun all day Saturday and got some nice color no burn.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinetix (Jun 7, 2018)

less is more but get that full intense rush from the flush tells ya you hit the right amount.  I can say 150-200 eod is a perfect sweat  spot for myself all little tiny freckles start popping out.  Then the boners all night long or day sometimes, then that deep dark tan starts coming through.  If you get a little bit of sun light your super dark amazing! 

good luck enjoy sounds likes its working!


----------



## Sub7percent (Jun 9, 2018)

Any more that 200mcg in a single dose gets me flushed and nauseous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGGRO (Jun 9, 2018)

That is high. 500mcg would make me feel very sick. I would start at no more than 200mcg. I would dose that daily then after a few weeks go down to 2 doses per week.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 10, 2018)

Years ago when it first came out guys were advising way to much.
My first run was told start at 1/2mg
Then 1mg every day.

In 8 days I looked like another race. Darker then the dark skin people. 

I think it also ruin me on it.
Now even a tiny tiny dose makes me sick.

I sure like how well it works, I sure hate that feeling of nausea.
No mt2 for me. I want stuff that makes me feel good!


----------



## RamboStallone (Jun 10, 2018)

rAJJIN said:


> Years ago when it first came out guys were advising way to much.
> My first run was told start at 1/2mg
> Then 1mg every day.
> 
> ...


That is way too much! I take 150mcgs twice a week. I get nauseas as well which is why I take a low dose and I take it prebed. The guys who take too much look a funny color. My first go I took too much as well and it made me a funny looking color and I had new moles popping up all over my face! Now I keep it low and no issues.


----------



## Bigglenn (Jun 11, 2018)

I never noticed any nausea, and i was running 1500 mcg every 3 days. Yes thats correct, i said 1500. I mixed only 1 ml of water w/ the 10 mg of powder in the vial, so 15 on the slin pin was 1500 mcg. This was unintentional, i screwed up the dosing. I was telling my wife, who's been a nurse for 30 years, she started laughing, and explained to me my screw up. I was getting crazy erections, thank goodness not at the gym. After getting minimal uv exposure, i started seeing the results very quick. My wife is hispanic, and after like barely any time in the sun i was damn near passing her complexion.


----------



## WVcardealer (Jun 14, 2018)

250  2 x weekly works great for me.I use before bed and never get sick from it.


----------



## squatster (Jun 14, 2018)

I think I have done 6 runs with it now. 
LOVE IT
I do 150 mcg pr day for 2 weeks then go 3 times per week


----------



## woody (Jun 23, 2018)

i was a first "pioneer/guinea pig" in m2 when it first came out in 2006..yes the dosages they explained to us were up to 1 to 2mg a day for "loading phaze"..this would last for 30 days.. then we would drop down to .5mg to .25mg every other day for maintence..ive been on m2 since 2006 straight..yes 12 years...so i know a little about it


----------



## woody (Jun 23, 2018)

take at night time..so you wont feel sleepy...you sleep it off... and theres alot of theories about it "wearing off"..due to receptor shutdown..but ive been to other websites where they tested the peptide by newer "companies"..and the 10mg... has now become 4.5mg per vial(from testings)...so the potency has been diluted. especially speaking with old vets and old time users of the peptide. they all say its potency isnt the same...these other websites had them tested thru public donations.. and it was half of what it says.. so i think it would be cool if we can set something like that up here on Anasci for peptides...just spreading my knowledge of my own experience since 2006.


----------



## woody (Jun 23, 2018)

just spreading my knowledge of my own experience since 2006.

some say the main supply(China) is cutting it(peptides)...others say these"newer companies" are cutting it, to increase profit margin...just what ive read.


----------



## slide (Jun 23, 2018)

I haven't used MT2 as long as Woody, but have for quite some time. I typically use it a few months a year at 250mcg daily. I no longer have the nausea issues, but will get flush every so often. Normally, when I am using it, I'm darker than most black people. I usually start it in late winter or early spring and continue until the start of summer...keeps me colorful nearly year round.

-s


----------



## armada (Jun 23, 2018)

Do you get any darker from MT2 if you don't tan or you're not exposed to sunlight - like during the winter months.


----------



## squatster (Jun 24, 2018)

Even in the summer- you will get tan lines - that part sticks
I always tell people to put sun screen on your lips so they don't get to dark or turn purple


----------



## Foxman101 (Jun 24, 2018)

Been almost 2 weeks now on MT2..
Gotta say, I’m honestly not impressed with the research company I’m using right now. Kinda disappointed actually,
I live in fla and spend 2-3 days a week out at the beach.. and adding MT2 I really thought I’d seeing something legit like I have before with MT2.. and well it just isn’t there yet.
I’ve even upped the dosage to 1mg (stomach ache) got mad erections.. but no help on the tan aspect. Kinda surprised


----------



## SURGE (Jul 30, 2018)

My friend is using this now and looks like a difference race after a few weeks.


----------



## Foxman101 (Aug 6, 2018)

What brand of research items is he using ?


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 6, 2018)

RamboStallone said:


> That's high bro, I only do 150mcgs twice a week and I'm mostly still maintaining a tan from my vacation in April.



I'm with you I think smaller infrequent injects are best. 2-3x per week 100mcg. Especially for those sensitive to side effects like nausea.


----------



## ucsumma (Aug 17, 2018)

Just started this week at 250mcg ED. Slight flushing but the erections are welcomed and surprising (precontest currently). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thumos (Aug 22, 2018)

Start low 100-200ish and titrate up until you feel the sides. Then you'll know your threshold for future "loading phases." I usually do 500 daily for a week, and then go to once or twice a week thereafter. Keeps me as dark as I want to be as long as I get some sun. And natural sunlight seems to darken me faster and deeper than a bed.


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

Take pre bed due to the histamine response. Me personally I’ll do 1 mg eod until I get desired color. Others I have do 250 mcg 2 day, 350 2 days, 500 2 days then 500 1-2 times a week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

